# Fiamma Soap Dispenser?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'm trying to source a single Fiamma soap dispenser which is now apparently discontinued.

Part No 04777-01

Any ideas?

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiamma*

Hi

I have two of these - one for washing up liquid and the other for soap. Both came from messrs www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk or failing that, try www.waudbys.co.uk

Russell

Edit - Oleary web address.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russ but they are discontinued items/not available on their websites.

You can still get the double on a few sites but i want the single one :roll: .

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a Fiamma one but I'm sure I've seen one the same- Betterware /Kleeneze/Lakeland all spring to mind.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He can't say this; but I can 

http://www.johnscrossshop.co.uk/WebPages/LargeImage.aspx?StockCode=8004815169640

In stock.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave;

Well I'm buggered, searched the other day and it came up 'out of stock' on there :? 

Thanks for that, I'll give 'em a bell tommorrow.

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> He can't say this; but I can


Since when has that stopped him? :wink:

Nice for someone else to be able to feed him a little bit of business 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oleary*

Hi

If you have no joy at Johns Cross, phone old man O'leary anyway. His shop is like a time machine, so I reckon he will have one somewhere.

Russell


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> I'm trying to source a single Fiamma soap dispenser which is now apparently discontinued.
> 
> ...


Try www.Bathroom-Trends.co.uk 
Sylke


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

peejay said:


> Thanks Russ but they are discontinued items/not available on their websites.
> 
> You can still get the double on a few sites but i want the single one :roll: .
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete

Where has the doubles? I have been looking for a double one for AGES!
Thanks.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Waleem said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Russ but they are discontinued items/not available on their websites.
> ...


www.Bathroom-Trends.co.uk 
Also has doubles & more, I got ours there.
Sylke


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Single dispenser ordered this morning from Mr Cross, thanks again Dave :wink:



Waleem said:


> Hi Pete
> Where has the doubles? I have been looking for a double one for AGES!
> Thanks.


Hiya;

They seem to be available online >here<

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I spoke too soon.  

Got a phonecall from a nice lady at Johnscross just after my online order, apparently the link that Dave supplied was a very old one and they are puzzled as to how it went through the payment process when, unfortunately this item was discontinued a while back (I knew that), so, no, they haven't got any and refunded my money.

So, the search continues.....

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Soap*

Aldi had some square ones in a while back! Not Fiamma mind


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't imagine why they were discontinued they were so good that we had one double and two singles for home as well as the single in the van.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Since when has that stopped him? :wink:
> Nice for someone else to be able to feed him a little bit of business
> Gerald


On that sale Gerald I am booking the Savoy suite and a full ala carte dinner for two!

Peter


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Is this what your looking for?

http://www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?prodcode=2405

It does sat (Temp) out of stock. Maybe worth a call?

Or theres this one! 
http://www.charlescamping.ie/online...ducts_id=715&zenid=hlurj4bariqpfl81bul33ea0c4

Brian


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there drilling involved to secure these to your bathroom wall?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiamma*

Hi

The soap dispensers are held in place with a sticky pad and also a small screw if needed. I used the screw in addition to the sticky pad to avoid any incidents or accidents upon going over a pot hole!

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

They are actually discontinued now, have'nt a clue why as we sold loads.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Since when has that stopped him? :wink:
> ...


Err, you'll be well out of pocket then Peter, as mentioned previously, you ain't got any either. :lol:

Pete


----------

